# [SOLVED] Strangle error with disk mount

## YuriyRusinov

Hello, colleagues !

I bought new hdd Toshiba HDWD130. It was seen as /dev/sdb, I make file table via fdisk /dev/sdb.

```

sudo fdisk /dev/sdb

Welcome to fdisk (util-linux 2.28.2).

Changes will remain in memory only, until you decide to write them.

Be careful before using the write command.

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sdb: 2.7 TiB, 3000592982016 bytes, 5860533168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disklabel type: gpt

Disk identifier: F3D7FF1C-1BA1-455C-8643-B5A1990D8F71

Device        Start        End    Sectors  Size Type

/dev/sdb1      2048   83888127   83886080   40G Linux swap

/dev/sdb2  83888128 5860533134 5776645007  2.7T Linux filesystem

Command (m for help):

```

But when I try to mount /dev/sdb2 or do e2fsck /dev/sdb2. I receive error

```

sudo e2fsck /dev/sdb2

e2fsck 1.43.3 (04-Sep-2016)

e2fsck: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sdb2

Possibly non-existent device?

```

If I try to load from install-x86-minimal disk then all partitions looks and works fine. Raid ans scsi modules were loaded.

----------

## Jaglover

Your kernel has GPT support enabled?

----------

## YuriyRusinov

Sorry for stupid question, but which way I can determine or set it ?

----------

## guitou

Hello.

You created your partition using fdisk, but this is not enough: you also have to create filesystem.

```
mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb2
```

And additionnally:

```
mkswap /dev/sdb1

swapon /dev/sdb1
```

++

Gi)

----------

## YuriyRusinov

I did this from installation disk, but when I try to reload, problem was not solved.

----------

## charles17

 *YuriyRusinov wrote:*   

> Sorry for stupid question, but which way I can determine or set it ?

 It's called CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED

----------

## YuriyRusinov

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> [t's called CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED

 

Thanks a lot. Problem was solved.

----------

